# Old man sick of the bullshit thread!!!



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Soooo.. I am browsing some other forums and I see a thread about kigs. All the stupid shills and reps post in there how good they are and that these new Kig golds are the greatest thing ever!!

 Some poor shmo with say 100 or so posts and a year or so under his belt in said forum posts that he bought 1200 worth of them and they were bunk and he would lov eto post the blood test. So what do they do on this forum? they ban him!!!!  why ? because he was about to tell the truth on a sponsor!!!

 I am so sick of this shit in our community!!

 here is what the old man says. Your kigs are shit proven time and time again through blood work from real guys!!  You shills pushing a bogus product on newbies are also shit!! because you know what you are doing is wrong!  and the boards who allow this crap are also shit!!

 With that said let me be clear and say ology is NOT the board I am referring to.


 Fucking shills, reps and shitty boards and their lies, have had my fill of them!!

 thx for letting me vent guys, much respect

angry old SOB


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 30, 2012)

It all started with Hernon's BS.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

It sucks that nothing can happen to them legally because of our trade. Shitty deal fellas. Boards that allow that, as well as the guys pushing the products should be tea bagged by the whole ny giants football team after a nice 98 degree practice.  Bunch of thieves.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

If they want to be reps and shills so be it but at least pimp a good product!! why pimp out garbage just so you can get a small hand out!!

 I got no hate for reps and not even for shills but damn guys use some common sense and care a little about the next guy!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

I am quitting any board that supports sponsors that they KNOW are fakes and ripping people off. By censoring and banning for proven fakes, it is as bad as the sponsors fraud.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely , now not only did they ban him but his post is also erased!!   Fucking Pukes!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya that's y the aas community needs a board like this.  If SI ever becomes a sight where the mods ban people for saying a product is fake just to pay the bills I'll be gone.  Though we as the community here are here for that reason.  A place where your allowed to prove something is underdosed or fake.  That's how it should be everywhere but it isn't.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya that's y the aas community needs a board like this.  If SI ever becomes a sight where the mods ban people for saying a product is fake just to pay the bills I'll be gone.  Though we as the community here are here for that reason.  A place where your allowed to prove something is underdosed or fake.  That's how it should be everywhere but it isn't.



Yupp!! Sucks as Herm said with the legality issue. Those guys are just taking full advantage, its not right to the newer guys getting hosed!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya that's y the aas community needs a board like this.  If SI ever becomes a sight where the mods ban people for saying a product is fake just to pay the bills I'll be gone.  Though we as the community here are here for that reason.  A place where your allowed to prove something is underdosed or fake.  That's how it should be everywhere but it isn't.



 and as co- admin I would be gone with you brother!! Admin don't play games though. many guys try to get this old fart to come mod at their small and medium boards and i turn em down every day. I am here because i trust admin and he apparently has some trust in me to do something different. We may fail in our attempt but we will have given it one hell of a shot!!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 1, 2012)

I call bullshit when I see that shit. I'll make one big stink about it and tell everyone how fucked up it is. Then when they ban me ill go bash the shit out of them anywhere I know their membership also frequents. 

Fuck em. I don't know why people are afraid of being banned from shit boards.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> I call bullshit when I see that shit. I'll make one big stink about it and tell everyone how fucked up it is. Then when they ban me ill go bash the shit out of them anywhere I know their membership also frequents.
> 
> Fuck em. I don't know why people are afraid of being banned from shit boards.



 It is not about fear 69, sometimes we have to be members on a site to view many things there as is the case in the board I am refrencing. that board is full of info and many sources turning bad are first reported there even if the thrads get taken down 5 min later. I still catch them and can in turn pass that info on to my guys here on SI and on ology.

 Sometimes you have to sit back and accept some bullshit for the greater good of those around you!
 We can give the guys a different option but we can't change existing boards or their politics or policies.

 What do you gain by posting something that gets erased anyway and then  gets you banned? 

 sometimes you have to think before you act is all I'm saying.


----------



## Azog (Jul 1, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I am quitting any board that supports sponsors that they KNOW are fakes and ripping people off. By censoring and banning for proven fakes, it is as bad as the sponsors fraud.



Exactly why I haven't even been on ology since I joined over here.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 1, 2012)

Zeek said:


> It is not about fear 69, sometimes we have to be members on a site to view many things there as is the case in the board I am refrencing. that board is full of info and many sources turning bad are first reported there even if the thrads get taken down 5 min later. I still catch them and can in turn pass that info on to my guys here on SI and on ology.
> 
> Sometimes you have to sit back and accept some bullshit for the greater good of those around you!
> We can give the guys a different option but we can't change existing boards or their politics or policies.
> ...


People see it. I know when I was newer on boards it was seeing members banned for this shit opened my eyes to it being a shit board. Its not like I can't make a new handle to go check on things

Hell look at what happened at ij. A board and a source got exposed out of that.


----------



## Milo (Jul 1, 2012)

You're a good dude Zeek.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> People see it. I know when I was newer on boards it was seeing members banned for this shit opened my eyes to it being a shit board. Its not like I can't make a new handle to go check on things
> 
> Hell look at what happened at ij. A board and a source got exposed out of that.



 I hope you realize I do play devils advocate when given the chance, don't take it the wrong way kiddo


----------



## Zeek (Jul 1, 2012)

If I may get back on topic fellas!

 Boards have been telling us for years that we get a free service!  we get the privilege to post on these boards and such but it is the sponsors who keep the lights on. So in essence the sponsors trump the members because they pay the bills

  I have a little secret for the avg guy member out there!!  without members there are no boards, sponsors do not pay thousands to advertise if there is not anyone around to buy. You get it yet???? the members have all the power yet they have been selling us a lie for years!

 If the members do not spend with the site sponsors will these sponsors be paying thousands in monthly fees? hell no they won't!!!

 So they can sell that bs to someone else cause i know better!!! and slowly more and more guys know better!  eventually things change or they stay the same where the member is shit on, the sponsor is king and they are all doing us a favor by letting us post and shop there 

 yeah ok......


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 1, 2012)

In other words WE are the board guys...


----------



## Zeek (Jul 1, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> In other words WE are the board guys...



 Not just this board but every board out there that has paying sponsors!  I think that is what you meant but wanted to clarify bro

 we don't have paying sponsors here at this time but that doesn't mean members don't come first regardless because here on SI they do and as long as i have something to do with things here they will continue to be top priority over any sponsors etc

 now to see when or if the other boards will wake up and realize who really runs those boards too


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes that was my point WE ARE THE BOARDS!!!! lol


----------



## Jada (Jul 1, 2012)

The members should always come first ! This is the reason I say SI is the best board. With all the great people we have here and all the vets we have this is the place to be. U vets really care about us newbies and we are thankful for that. SI is and will be the board that rules over all.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 2, 2012)

And this is why I'm only a member and post on 2 boards. I let zeek spend his days at the retirement community reading everybody's posts on every board there is and then peddle the info down the line  Im the type that can't keep my mouth shut when I see something wrong happening and no one does or says anything about it. That's the reason I got on stone's shit list but honestly don't give a shit. Zeek is right. WE make sponsored boards and pad the owners pockets because without us there would be no sponsors. The higher traffic site you have, the more you get in advertising fee's. Think of it like this, who charges more to advertise on TV, CBS or the History channel? Damn right, CBS because thier traffic is so much higher. Then we get told we can't post this or that, or banned, or threads and posts deleted. If you're a member of a board like that and watch it go on and say nothing and don't at least pass on the info to other boards then you're part of the problem.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> And this is why I'm only a member and post on 2 boards. I let zeek spend his days at the retirement community reading everybody's posts on every board there is and then peddle the info down the line  Im the type that can't keep my mouth shut when I see something wrong happening and no one does or says anything about it. That's the reason I got on stone's shit list but honestly don't give a shit. Zeek is right. WE make sponsored boards and pad the owners pockets because without us there would be no sponsors. The higher traffic site you have, the more you get in advertising fee's. Think of it like this, who charges more to advertise on TV, CBS or the History channel? Damn right, CBS because thier traffic is so much higher. Then we get told we can't post this or that, or banned, or threads and posts deleted. If you're a member of a board like that and watch it go on and say nothing and don't at least pass on the info to other boards then you're part of the problem.



Excellent post colt


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2012)

I would defiantly be willing to fork over some moolah to help with site costs if that were an option.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> And this is why I'm only a member and post on 2 boards. I let zeek spend his days at the retirement community reading everybody's posts on every board there is and then peddle the info down the line  Im the type that can't keep my mouth shut when I see something wrong happening and no one does or says anything about it. That's the reason I got on stone's shit list but honestly don't give a shit. Zeek is right. WE make sponsored boards and pad the owners pockets because without us there would be no sponsors. The higher traffic site you have, the more you get in advertising fee's. Think of it like this, who charges more to advertise on TV, CBS or the History channel? Damn right, CBS because thier traffic is so much higher. Then we get told we can't post this or that, or banned, or threads and posts deleted. If you're a member of a board like that and watch it go on and say nothing and don't at least pass on the info to other boards then you're part of the problem.



 wow man!  excellent post.  And yeah, when I am not chasing the old ladies down the hallways at the retirement home I tend to surf the board for juicy info lol  as big h siad though, my medicare payments look like they will be getting cut soon!



Dfeaton said:


> I would defiantly be willing to fork over some moolah to help with site costs if that were an option.



 DF you are a solid guy! there have been several of us wanting to help Admin with some of the costs to keep this place running but anytime I approach the boss man with the idea he pretty much shuts me down lol


----------



## bleachx (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a noob to aas boards but not a noob to boards in general and I see a few good points. First and foremost the quality of your active members always sets the tone and quality of your board above anything else. Also IMO the best boards I have ever been a part of relied mostly on small donations from those active members. I have donated many times to my favorite boards and personally feel if the board and the community is important to someone throwing the site 20 bucks here and there is nothing to someone and defiantly worth it to help supplement the cost of running the board. Lastly, like previously mentioned due to the nature of the ass board shady advertising is inevitable to a point and I don't know enough about it to say for sure but from what it looks like having a few of the legit protein powder or chem / research type sponsers might be enough along with some member donations to keep a board afloat with out risk of ever having the issue at hand with a shady aas site taking advantage of noobs. So if this site ever needs help throw up a donation paypal button and I'm sure many people including my self will click it the first day.


----------

